# US Ambassador



## Cheapskate Report (Oct 3, 2017)

a passenger identified herself as a new ambassador to a central american county and she was late to the airport.....with 3 huge heavy heavy pieces of luggage...... uber driver got her there and guess what....48 hours later still no tip....incredible...

a political appointment to a rich beech......a Trump friend....next time I vote not for Trump,


----------

